# WM New Orleans



## DaveNV (Mar 19, 2019)

Looking for some more specific information about seeing New Orleans from the Worldmark location, so posting it here.

We're staying at the Worldmark on St. Charles, and wondering if there are things that are walking-distance near the WM? That's in the Garden District, right? Good restaurants nearby? Hidden eateries or cool shopping areas that are not to be missed? Nearby grocery stores?

On a wider scale, we're interested in touring a Planation home or two that week, but on our terms, (not with an organized tour.) We'll have a car for two days, and want to make the most of it. Is there a "best way" to see them? Oak Alley is one we know we want to see - are there others that are distinct enough not to be missed? If we'll be driving around, I'd like to make sure we make the most of the time with the car. Any other things that are best seen with a car?  We have no issue with public transportation, but want to make full use of having the car.

With that in mind, is there a best way to see the city without driving? Anybody have experience with the Hop On Hop Off bus tour? Is there a better bus tour of the city?  We plan to take the St. Charles streetcar, but I know there is a lot of the city outside that narrow view. We'll take the Natchez riverboat trip, just because it's there, and for the novelty. They don't have riverboats up here in the northwest.

So basically, I'm wondering about touring ideas that will make the most of the week we'll be in town. Seeing the French Quarter for a short time will be enough for us. The rest of our time will be exploring the city. We plan to see the WWII museum - are there other museums that are equally good?

We’re trying to find something to do in the hours after we get off our cruise ship (five days after leaving the timeshare), but before we go to the airport. The Hop On Hop Off website says they run every half hour from 9:30 till 5:30, but is that from a single starting point, or from each designated stop? Those first couple of hours that morning are pretty important, since the ship docks at 8:00AM. Trying to decide if it’s worthwhile spending $39 each for what may turn into little more than a bus ride.

Ideas?

Dave


----------



## chapjim (Mar 19, 2019)

Dave,

There are scores, make that hundreds, of posts on TUG about things to do, how to get around, eateries, sights, etc.

I know you're dealing with Worldmark but check the Wyndham forum.  Also, in the Central States regional forum, do a search for Quarter House.  Tons of stuff there about New Orleans (I posted some of it myself).


----------



## DaveNV (Mar 19, 2019)

chapjim said:


> Dave,
> 
> There are scores, make that hundreds, of posts on TUG about things to do, how to get around, eateries, sights, etc.
> 
> I know you're dealing with Worldmark but check the Wyndham forum.  Also, in the Central States regional forum, do a search for Quarter House.  Tons of stuff there about New Orleans (I posted some of it myself).




Thanks, Jim.  I've read the threads that discuss stuff to do right in the French Quarter.  I'm wondering if it's any different from the WorldMark location.  I'll check the Wyndham and Central states forums more closely.

Dave


----------



## geist1223 (Mar 19, 2019)

Right out front of the WM is the St Charles Street Car. If you travel up river (right) to near the end of the line is Oak Street. (Many people in NOLA do not talk East, West, North, or South. They talk about upriver, down river, towards the river, away from the river [or towards the lake].)  After you get off at the Oak Street stop a few blocks up river is the Live Oak Cafe. We always enjoy our meals there. You can take the St Charles Street Car to Canal Street (Bourbon Street is just across Canal Street) then take Canal Street Street Car (towards the river) to the end of the line to the French Market. It is only a few blocks walk from the French Market to Frenchmen Street and the Spotted Cat Music Club. Only a couple of chairs and tables so get there early unless you want to stand all night. There are a variety of clubs on Frenchmen street. You can buy a 24 hour ticket for the Street Cars and Buses. Or if over 65 you can pay I believe 25 cents per trip but ask for free transfers. Lafayette Square quite often has free concerts. Food and drink costs money. There is a grocery store a few blocks up river on the street car. Quite often there are festivals at City Park. Also depending on the time of year there is music at Louis Armstrong Park. Antoine's on St Luis Street has a nice fixed price 3 course lunch and cocktails are 25 cents.


----------



## slip (Mar 19, 2019)

When we went it was real hot and we felt the street car stopped too often so we ended out using Uber to get to a destination and then walking around that area until we wanted to take an Uber back. I think it was about $6 or $7 per trip. 

We went to the old mint and they have a pickup band that practices there and puts on a show. They were really good and it was free but we gave a donation.


----------



## geist1223 (Mar 19, 2019)

Had to stop typing because Patti called me to dinner. There is the Red Fish Grill on Bourbon Street. Try the grilled  oysters. Patti does not like Oysters and she can eat a dozen. Any main course we have ordered has always been excellent. For dessert have the Double Chocolate Bread Pudding. Patti and I usually share one. This takes time to prepare so you have to order it when you order your main course. In fact at every restaurant you eat dinner order the Bread Pudding for dessert. They are all different and we have never had a poor or bad one. There is the Two Sisters Courtyard Buffett. Excellent. Make sure you have a Reservation. A few blocks towards the River from the WM is Magazine Street. Lots of nice stores and restaurants. Deanie's Sea Food Kitchen at the intersection of Jackson and Magazine. Just a short walk from WM. Lafayette Cemetery No. 1. Only a short street car ride and walk from WM. We had a good meal at Muriel's Jackson Square. Good Breakfasts at Envie Espresso Bar & Cafe at Decatur and Barracks. The list can go on forever. Our first trip 4.5 years ago was 2 weeks not enough time. Last October our trip was 3 weeks. Still not enough time.


----------



## DaveNV (Mar 19, 2019)

Tom, this is great info.  Thanks!  Does WM have a Concierge desk that helps with tickets for things?

Dave


----------



## geist1223 (Mar 20, 2019)

DaveNW said:


> Tom, this is great info.  Thanks!  Does WM have a Concierge desk that helps with tickets for things?
> 
> Dave



Yes. We used them for the Gator/swamp tour and the plantation tour.


----------



## louisianab (Mar 20, 2019)

There is a federal Mint museum type thing up in the French quarter by the river, old Civil War era. It served both the USA and the confederates. It is free, kind of a neat way to spend an hour or two.


----------



## talkamotta (Mar 20, 2019)

The world war II is wonderful especially if it's hot or rainy.


----------



## geist1223 (Mar 20, 2019)

The WE II Museum is fantastic. But it really takes 2 days, unless you just hussle right through and don't stop to read the displays and/or watch the many short flicks. You can buy a 2nd day entry when you buy your first entry and have I believe a week to use.


----------

